# ****Coolant leak****



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

The hose behind the timing belt cover is leaking, how hard to change is it, or any leak fixes. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

♣300zx♣ said:


> The hose behind the timing belt cover is leaking, how hard to change is it, or any leak fixes. Thanks :cheers:


My guess is a cam seal or pulley seal.. It's not hard it just takes time to replace.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> My guess is a cam seal or pulley seal.. It's not hard it just takes time to replace.


We have a metal cross over pipe for the cooling system right there, but it is infront of the timing belt/behind the other belts. 

If your leaking back there though it is most likely that it is the water pump. Pull the belts and timing cover and chase it down. It isn't hard only problem is alittle bit of space confinement.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> We have a metal cross over pipe for the cooling system right there, but it is infront of the timing belt/behind the other belts.
> 
> If your leaking back there though it is most likely that it is the water pump. Pull the belts and timing cover and chase it down. It isn't hard only problem is alittle bit of space confinement.


I just replaced the water pump/timing belt and the leak looks like its behind the cover, its dripping onto the water pump


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, it's that L-shaped hose that comes from the water pump and goes up into the intake manifold. Thats a big pain. Make that a _HUGE_ pain. I replaced it when I did my top end. Might be a way to scrunch the new one up and make it fit without removing the lower intake, but probably not.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Yeah, it's that L-shaped hose that comes from the water pump and goes up into the intake manifold. Thats a big pain. Make that a _HUGE_ pain. I replaced it when I did my top end. Might be a way to scrunch the new one up and make it fit without removing the lower intake, but probably not.


GREAT!!! that sound like fun...I'm going to put a vg30et in so this might be the time


----------

